# REW graphical glitches



## mitsuracer85 (Jan 13, 2015)

So this has been driving me crazy for a month now.. Whenever I click EQ and the EQ window pops up, as I move my mouse over the window all sorts of graphical glitches start happening and things start moving all over the place. This turns a quick 30 second EQ into a multi hour long process as I have to keep moving my mouse around to try and get access to the EQ settings. I've tried downgrading to older versions of REW but it doesnt seem to help. I've had a few random times where the bug hasn't reared its head. Is there any known way to fix this?


----------



## mitsuracer85 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nobody? I'm sure this must be a somewhat common issue as there is nothing particularly unique about my PC that would cause the issue. MSI Z97A, i7-4790k, GTX970, 2 Samsung SSDs, 16GB Patriot DDR3, Windows 7. Haven't ran into any other software that does anything like this.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Not a common issue, but when it has happened it has been due to an out of date video driver for the graphics card and/or an old version of Java.


----------



## mitsuracer85 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok i definitely have the most up to date graphics drivers but Ill double check Java


----------



## mitsuracer85 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok just updated to the newest Java but still doing the same thing. Guess I'll have to try and reinstall Windows and hope that fixes it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure hope you can figure it out. Like John said, it’s not a common problem. I’ve been trolling this Forum for nearly 10 years and this is the first I’ve heard of it.

A suggestion that just came to mind as I was writing this – it all else fails, you might try installing an older version of REW.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You could also try disabling Java's use of hardware acceleration by putting

-Dsun.java2d.d3d=false

in the roomeqwizard.vmoptions file in the REW program directory.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

If I may add my little grain of salt here when you have downloaded the REW or JAVA or drivers updated versions, did you BEFORE deactivated temporarily antivirus and fire walls ? This costs me many hours of sleep before I made it an habit to do every time I want to download something


----------



## mitsuracer85 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yessss thank you for all the replies, it was fixed by using -Dsun.java2d.d3d=false. Life will be so much easier now lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Luvofthagame (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello. This is my first post and I just wanted to add that this helped me tremendously. I googled this issue and found this post. I recently got the UMIK-1 and REW and have had terrible graphical glitches that was extremely frustrating to deal with. Adding this line fixed the issue. Thanks for the post.


----------

